# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Tk diffrence entre Xp et Vista

## has_been

Bonsoir  tous,

Je dveloppe une petite application.
Je constate une diffrence d'affichage entre XP et Vista (voir fichiers joins) au niveau de l'espace entre les Entry.

J'utilise la mme version de Python et de Pmw sur chacun des postes. La seule diffrence, c'est le systme d'exploitation.

Connaissez-vous la raison?

Merci pour vos remarques.

Has_been

----------


## PauseKawa

Bonjour,

C'est des Entry que tu grid ?
Sinon j'ai le mme souci entre diffrentes version de tux et xp/vista.
Le seul moyen que j'ai trouv c'est une gestion stricte des paramtres des Widgets.

Bon courage.

@+

----------


## has_been

> C'est des Entry que tu grid ?


C'est exactement a.




> Le seul moyen que j'ai trouv c'est une gestion stricte des paramtres des Widgets.


Ok, je vais m'adapter.


Merci

----------

